# Wild baby bird problem



## Bubbles1011 (Jul 20, 2014)

Today we had people come to take down some trees in our backyard. There is a birdhouse that has been there since we moved in 2014. We didn't think there were any birds in it so didn't say anything to the people. They moved the bird house. It was freestanding on a big pole. After they finished we saw that the bird house was on the ground and my mom wanted us to get it and bring it up on our deck so we could get it off the ground. We then found a nest inside with two baby birds... We can't put the pole back up with the house on it because they are coming back tomorrow and also the pole would be hard to put back in the ground. So we hung it up a few feet away from its original place where predators can't get it. Question is, will the mother bird be able to find the nest?


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Maybe yes maybe no. I suggest Googling to try your best in ID-ing the bird's species and age. Also Google any nearby sanctuaries or zoos or any other kinda place that might be able to help and notify them of your situation.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

call someone like animal control, they know who to contact...wildlife bird rescue or sanctuary


----------



## charliegill110 (May 19, 2014)

Call a raptor center. I had a young hawk pretty much dying in my yard and I called them and they came and got it.


----------



## cousiniguana (Apr 3, 2014)

It was a good move to put it as close to the original nest as possible. Watch the next, it is very likely the parents will find it.


----------

